# Should I use my decoys and the same call tomorrow?



## krisb (Apr 25, 2008)

It was perfect, I got up at 4:00am got my decoys rem870 pump and rest of the gear and with a coffee in my hand drove to my destination, A fence line made out of evergreens separating two used to be cone fields. On the other side we got his home a swampy bush. Anyhow I was all set up and sitting under one of the evergreens around 5:45am. Made a few calls and waited and a few more all of the sudden from no where with out a single gobble a white/blue/red head on a large body caught my attention no further then 10 yards away from me at 6:30am. I was as ready as they get but one of the evergreens branches prevented me from pointing my gun at him to my left. He walked right up to one of my hen decoys then looked at me. I stayed motionless but with the adrenalin rush it was unbelievably hard to control my breathing. I think he heard me hart pounding and ran off. Not as fast as I thought he would and did not take off in to the air. It was unbelievable. What an opener ehh? I'm in Ontario CA.  Now I'm at work replaying the morning hunt in my head and want to go back tomorrow. But I have some questions. Since he saw my decoys up close will they still be effective? Should I set them up or go with out them? 2nd Can I use the same call as I used today? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would use the same setup. If you don't get the same bird to come back, you should get a different bird to come as long as there are other birds in the area. You must of been doing something right to have him come in close, so try and repeat whatever you did.


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

krisb said:


> Now I'm at work replaying the morning hunt in my head and want to go back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> > I know what that's like.........


----------

